# Segmented and Scallop pen



## packerb (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, after a week are so of working on a pen tutorial by wiset I finally got one the was ok.  I would like to thank everyone that helped make this pen possible.  I had to adjust all my turning equipment, metal lathe, drill press, sander and saw.  With out the help of the IAP members it might not of ever happened.  Thought you might like to see the results of this joint effort.  The pen was made of Amboyna, Kauri, and Tagua nut with an aluminum pop can for the insert material.  Thanks again


----------



## Bigdaddy (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice job, thats a good lookin pen.

Steve in Ottawa
Penbuilder.ca


----------



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks nice. The scallops really stand out with the aluminum.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 21, 2012)

welcome to the dark side


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice Job !


----------



## wiset1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fantastic work, so happy that you were inspired to try something new.  Best wishes


----------

